# Accucraft "Lew" 2-6-2T



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.
Here is my new train - an English narrow gauge locomotive.






















































































































































































































I have - see picture below - a smaller manometer (Bar) mounted. 
Also, the valve of the gas tank now looks nicer. The water filler is replaced by one with quick filling valve.










I also have a Summerlands Chuffer mounted.


First run - 




Okidokie, that's it for today.
Regards, Loek.

*More history** "Lew" -* http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/nieuwe-lok/


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Loek,

Really good pictures of both the real trains, and the models. 
I always like to display pictures of the prototypes behind the models, like this one of my Tom Rolt. 








​ 
You could build some very creative displays with what you have there.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice pictures. I have the electric version on order which will be ready soon. I read Lew was a later addition to the L&B in the Southern livery as you have. I like Lew because of it's length and big brass dome and have seen Lyn so many times before. I think you need a brake in your consist. Recently I have been trying to work out how they used the brake cars on the railway so I could collect a prototypical consist. It seems they ran a brake at each end on full excursion trains so the could run the loco to the other end for the return journey. They usually had the brake car ducket on the inside of the consist. Short 3 car trains often had a single brake car in the center. They often ran mixed and may have used a bogie brake van too.

Andrew


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Andrew,

I ordered the brake car, he's coming this week!










I'm going to order more cars.

Nostalgic Video:




 Replica:




 
Interesting site - http://www.lynton-rail.co.uk/


Regards, Loek.

Lew - http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/nieuwe-lok/


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

This must be the 2nd run of the Live steam Lew...looks great. I like that the smokebox and frames are now matt finish, where the first run was gloss all over. Its the most powerful loco I have for its size, its an amazing workhorse in live steam.
David.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Loeksblues, You need an L&B brake, either passenger or goods van. Both have the ducket windows that stick out the sides.
I already have an observation and right in front of me I have an unopened box I received today of a passenger composite brake. I also have the bogie truck, goods van brake and a string of short trucks all in Southern. The video has the coaches in the early L&B livery red and white which looks absolutely superb.
The W&L is a nice looking brake. I am picking up a second plain one tomorrow.






Andrew


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi, one "Goods Van" has arrived! 















































Regards. Loek.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Looking good! I have a W&L brake for my Countess. It has blacked out iron work. A generic data only, all grey one just like that is being picked up tomorrow for other UK trains I have. They look good with the external framework detail. 

Andrew


----------



## 4MT (Feb 28, 2011)

have recieved our l and b lew aswell. Below is a short video.






regards

stuart


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamer.

I have replace the lubrication unit. He spent too much oil.
I also bought some new wagons. 
















































































The Lew is now remote controlled.










































































































_History of the Lynton and Barnstaple Railway. _
_1895 - 1936 _*Link* - http://lynton-rail.co.uk/files/Slide_Shows/The_Lynton_&_Barnstaple_Railway_1895-1936.swf
_1935 - 1994_ *Link* - http://lynton-rail.co.uk/files/Slide_Shows/The_Lynton_&_Barnstaple_Railway_1935-1994.swf
























 
Thanks for looking.
Regards, Loek.

http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/nieuwe-lok/


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamer. 

I have the brake-handle mounted. Nice detail........



































Okidokie, have a nice weekend!
Regards, Loek.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Upgrade scenery........














































Regards, Loek. Hoi.

http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi steamers.

This morning delicious steamed and......




.....then get some built at de scenery.



















Regards, Loek. Hoi.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Straying from Live Steam but here are some shots of the backhead on the electric model.

















Andrew


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Andrew, very very beautiful! 
Thanks for posting the photos!

Regards,Loek.


----------

